# ShaBANG!  10 GB iPod, iPod contact software, 23" cinema display!



## simX (Mar 20, 2002)

http://news.com.com/2100-1040-865236.html

You heard it from me first  (well, except for the iPod contact software part  ).

"Apple Computer will unveil a new iPod at Macworld Expo Tokyo that comes with a 10GB hard drive and optional software that will let consumers use it as a digital organizer, sources said.

In addition to the new iMac [sic], Cupertino, Calif.-based Apple will show off a high-resolution 23-inch flat-panel monitor."


----------



## rinse (Mar 20, 2002)

nice... melikes... think they'll still have the 5gb iPod?

drop it to $299? please.

hope the cinema is super high res.


----------



## verlorenengel (Mar 20, 2002)

I only just bought a cinema display two weeks ago.... :~(


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

GOTTA LOVE APPLE! I LOVE YOU APPLE!


----------



## torres (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody know how much the new cinema display will cost?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

THE APPLE STORE IS NOW REOPENED!!! ORDER YOURS NOW!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP.../wo/0Bida0lr2OSWdnD64/1.3.0.3.30.10.0.1?49,19
or

http://www.apple.com/displays/acd23/

There ya go... $3500


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 20, 2002)

how about a bigger cine display ?


----------



## dlookus (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't like the prices on any of this stuff. I suppose $50 for the blue tooth thing is pretty cool, but they should have at least dropped the 5GB iPod price $50 or so.
And raising the iMac price. Ouch!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

prices of the components are higher, so they raised it a MERE $100....

I don't see the problem with $100 increase...


----------



## dlookus (Mar 20, 2002)

They should cut the ram in half and keep the price the same.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

No they shouldn't. RAM is essential to run OS X smoothly. I can't imagine running OS X on 128 megs of RAM. The low end model looks really skimpy on RAM the way it is. Cutting it to 64 would be laughable. And cutting the high end to only 128 would just look bad. It's a lot easier and smarted IMO to just come out and say that things cost more, so prices need to go up for us to make money.


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 21, 2002)

I love Apple's iPod, but $500 for a 10GB player is too expensive.  When a 10GB HD can be purchased for a hundred bucks -- so don't talk to be about it's use as a HD -- and a Nomad JukeBox (6 and 20GB) and SonicBlue RioRiot (20GB! and just about as small as the iPod) can be purchased for $399 (same price as 5GB iPod) why would NON-RICH people spend $500??

Don't get me wrong: IF I WAS BILL GATES I'D BUY ONE OF THESE FOR EVERYONE THAT I KNOW (INCLUDING MY GARDNER, SERVANTS, AND GARBAGE COLLECTOR) but most of us do not have mega-portfolios.  

Seriously folks, I LOVE(!) the new EQ and Contacts features of the iPod BUT it is NOT a PDA (yet?) and it is NOT that much smaller than the RioRiot so, when you take the hype and hope out of it, how many of you are REALLY going to spend YOUR OWN money on the 10GB version today?  If it was $399 I'd go out and buy one today ... but since I already own a 6GB Nomad Jukebox I can't justify scraping it for a $500 purchase that doesn't give me the ability to RECORD mp3 audio (like some other new products do).


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

You see GL, there are many people that WILL buy this thing though, or else Apple wouldn't sell it


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *GOTTA LOVE APPLE! I LOVE YOU APPLE! *



So why dont you get an...

*APPLE!!!*


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

The iPod is the best MP3 Player out there, hands down.

You cannot buy a 10 gig drive small enough to fit into the iPod for $100.

I've used many of the other "high end" MP3 players out there and they don't compare. I think the iPod is definitely pricy, but honestly the firewire, size, and battery truly make it the best one.


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 21, 2002)

First, that is not necessarily true.  A lot of companies (including Apple!) have released products (what was that one called .. oh yeah, the CUBE!) that they * thought * was going to be a hit but wasn't due to price, performance, or some other reason.  So just because they sell it does * not * necessarily mean enough people will buy it to give Apple a good vendor OEM price from Hitachi or Toshiba on the 1.8" drives necessary to keep the prices down.  Again, I love this product, but I do think it is at least $50 to expensive.  I was thinking that Apple would make the 10GB version $399 and lower the 5GB to a more realistic $325-349.

Second, even if it is true that people will buy it (in enough quantities) I was asking about * you * and other members of this forum.  If Bill Gates buys one, well, good for Bill Gates.  But what about *average* people.  I was interested in thoughts about whether or not you and others here will ACTUALLY purchase one for themselves with your own money.

Believe me, I wish I could justify it for myself!

To put it in perspective, the 10GB iPod costs nearly double my 100GB external FireWire HD which is in an awesome slim Oxford 911 case and flies at 7,200 RPM and easily gives me close to 400MB a second sustained data transfer speeds!  The iPod, well it'd be neat to put in my pocket while I jog (or I can continue listening to my tiny $39 SONY FM stereo run-man).


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GadgetLover _
> *First, that is not necessarily true.  A lot of companies (including Apple!) have released products (what was that one called .. oh yeah, the CUBE!) that they  thought  was going to be a hit but wasn't due to price, performance, or some other reason.  So just because they sell it does  not  necessarily mean enough people will buy it to give Apple a good vendor OEM price from Hitachi or Toshiba on the 1.8" drives necessary to keep the prices down.  Again, I love this product, but I do think it is at least $50 to expensive.  I was thinking that Apple would make the 10GB version $399 and lower the 5GB to a more realistic $325-349.*


For the most part I agree with this, but no one knows what their profit margin is on this. I don't believe the 10 GB drives are shipping in high enough quantities to bring the 5Gig prices down. I would love to see the price drop $50. But be realistic.



> *Believe me, I wish I could justify it for myself!*


I think it's hard to justify for a lot of people. I got one because I was commuting 3-4 hours a day. If you want something for jogging, get a nomad II or something like that. An iPod is total overkill for what you seem to want it for.



> *To put it in perspective, the 10GB iPod costs nearly double my 100GB external FireWire HD which is in an awesome slim Oxford 911 case and flies at 7,200 RPM and easily gives me close to 400MB a second sustained data transfer speeds!  The iPod, well it'd be neat to put in my pocket while I jog (or I can continue listening to my tiny $39 SONY FM stereo run-man). *


First of all, you mean 400Mb per second (50MB/second), and I highly doubt you are getting sustained transfers even close to that.
If your fine with your radio then what's the problem?


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> * First of all, you mean 400Mb per second (50MB/second), and I highly doubt you are getting sustained transfers even close to that.
> If your fine with your radio then what's the problem? *



Yes, I did mean 400 Mbits per second, but I am getting close to that.  

And there is no "problem."  I would just love to continue to buy Apple products and I'd love to have a smaller mp3 player than my Nomad JukeBox but cannot presently justify spending $500 for one -- especially since the RioRiot is only $399.  And until you play with one of these it's not fair to compare them -- yes, its USB but it is still great and $100 less.

I am just saying that I believe Apple will not see as many 10GB sells at $499 as it thinks.  We'll all just have to wait and see -- most people cannot afford to spend $500 for an mp3 player, not matter how good it is.  I was hoping that Apple would create a price point so good that it not only got existing Apple users to buy (and Apple users tend to have more money as it is) but also woould help to CONVERT non-Apple users.  "Hey I like this so much that, since I also plan on using my new DV camcorder and digital camera to take pix of my new kid Ralphie, that I think I'll just go ahead and buy the new iMac; is that ok honey?  Sure dear...."


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

> yes, its USB but it is still great and $100 less.


To me this is worth $100 more. I had a crappy little Nomad IIc and it took just as long to fill that up (96MB) as it does to fill the entire iPod HD.

It was a real pain.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

GL, you seem to have forgotten this is still a 5GB iPod model that is only 399 still


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

me...

well, thanks to me not having to pay bills until i'm out of high school while I have a high-paying web design job, i can get a new Dual GHz PowerMac G4 (w/1 GB of RAM and 80 GB Hard Drive) with 23" HD Cinema Display and 10 GB Hard Drive with Custom Laser Engraving... even though i'm only 15  

yes, that is in my purchase order... i have it saved and ready to buy, but i'll hold off for some lower prices... maybe until after summer vacation i'll buy...

it's around $11,000... thank god for 2 year financing 

do i REALLY need the 23" cinema display... NO... but i just want one...
do i REALLY need the 10 GB iPod... NO... i've only got around 700 songs... but i'd like to say i can hold another 1300


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

BB,
I admire your willingness to help out our economy in these slow times.
Thanks.


----------



## Dak RIT (Mar 21, 2002)

Interesting, but I wouldn't go much beyond that for the expo announcements.  The 10GB iPod was pretty much expected, although I think Apple's trying to ride that as long as they can before bringing the price down.  At the time the iPod came out, it was a great price... the hard drive it had alone was $400.  However, now the 5GB hard drive in an iPod has come down to under $200 and the 10GB hard drive is (have to check) around $300.  You can't blame them for not dropping the price since it's still selling, but I think $299 and $399 would have been more reasonable.

Bluetooth is a good announcement.  I'm curious how they're handling the interference problem Bluetooth causes with AirPort though.

A lot of professionals will enjoy the 23" HD Cinema Display, it's quite impressive.  Personally I'll survive with my 17" LCD for a little longer 

The iMac price increase was pretty much expected... although I wasn't sure if Steve would rather take the losses for now or not... I think this was more of a move for Wall Street than a solid decision by Apple.  Expect the prices to at least come back down to where they were introduced at in January (possibly a price drop of $100 more... don't expect any upgrades).

/me is still looking forward to solid announcements come MWNY.

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## simX (Mar 21, 2002)

GadgetLover:

I know that there are MP3 players out there that are almost as small as the iPod and that have even larger hard drives (even larger than the 10 GB iPod introduced at MWT), but there are 2 features the iPod has that make it THE ONLY MP3 player to buy.

What are these 2 features?  FireWire and ease-of-use.

Like dlookus said, if you have a USB connection to a 20 GB MP3 player, you basically wasted all of your money.  It takes a HECK of a long time to fill something like that up with USB, and it's not worth it if you want to try and bring files along with you or add/remove music from your MP3 player.  In my opinion, if an MP3 player has a lot of storage space but only USB connections, it's not worth buying no MATTER how cheap it is, period.  No firewire, no buy.

Second feature is ease-of-use.  How many other MP3 players do you know auto-sync your music when you plug it in, or can easily scroll through a list of 1000 songs, or allows you to change the equalizer settings with 1 swivel of the scroll wheel and 1 click of a button?  How many of those now have drag-and-drop contact support?  These easy to use features also make the higher iPod price justified.

These two features alone make the iPod the ideal MP3 player, even though it has a relatively steep price.  I never once thought about buying an MP3 player until the iPod came out, because I knew they were all clunky and were all really slow.  As soon as the iPod came out, I knew I had to have one.  This is the beauty of the iPod, and why it will still sell at a higher price, even at $499.


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, I hope you're right, but I'm not holding my breath.   I just wish that Apple sold the iPod and such a price point that *everyone* wanted to buy one (and did)!  This way, slowly, Apple could built upon it's user base.  As non-Apple owners start to use Apple products (or see others doing so), perhaps we can turn them to the Right Side of the Force.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally I think the prices all around are reasonable, but they killed themselves with the price increase of the iMac. This is a simple story of supply and demand. The iPod is a top of the line machine therefore it's got to be top of the line price. Many people are unhappy that the Luxor Jr iMac had such poor availability so 100$ more would have helped that a little, and they still would have been bought. 

The reason they are killing themselves is that now people assume they deserve the cheaper price on the iMac and Apple will not sell as many as if they had released it at 1399. People will now hold out for MWNY expecting the price drop.

We would all like to think that Apple is our best friend and will always cater to us because they have made us happy for so long. But Apple is a business and the first priority is making money.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 21, 2002)

I think that $500 is way too much. I bought one anyway. I had myself all up to the anticipation of getting a 10gig iPod for $400, but I didn't work out, but I got it anyway, because that's what I wanted.

Mabey there are more people like me?


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koelling _
> *Personally I think the prices all around are reasonable, but they killed themselves with the price increase of the iMac.
> 
> ...
> ...



I'm confused.  Apple *is* selling the low-end iMac for $1,399.  Did I miss something?

from Apple Store:

"$1,399.00 
700MHz PowerPC G4
256K L2 cache @ 700 MHz
128MB SDRAM
40GB Ultra ATA drive
10/100BASE-T Ethernet
56K internal modem
AirPort ready 
New orders shipping in 5-7 weeks"


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 22, 2002)

OK, so I saw this Press Release on MacFixIt.com ...
but the e-store *still* has the $1,399 prices.  

We'll see ...

"Apple In Volume Production of New iMacs; $100 price increase From a press release: Steve Jobs told the Macworld crowd: "Customer demand for the new iMac has been off the charts and we have simply been unable to keep up with it. We are now in volume production, shipping over 5,000 new iMacs per day, and hope to catch up with demand soon." Apple also announced that due to significant increases in component costs for memory and LCD flat-panel displays, the company will increase the price of all new iMac models by $100 (US)."


----------



## simX (Mar 22, 2002)

Uh....

The original prices for the iMacs were $1299/$1499/$1799.

After the price hike, they are $1399/$1599/$1899, which reflects the price you are seeing at the Apple Store.


----------

